# Help me find a Lemond spine bike in SoCal!!!



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

OK, I'm looking for a Lemond steel/carbon spine bike (Buenos Aires, Zurich, Victoire, Maillot Jaune, etc). MUST BE 53cm! I'd prefer new simply because I want the lemond warranty, but used would work if anyone offers a good deal.

SO the reason I made this post was to ask EVERYONE to check their local Lemond dealer and see if they have ANY leftover spine bikes in 53cm. Model name or trim level doesn't matter to me, I just want the right size frame!!!!

Cheaper is better of course. I would buy a frameset if the price was right, too.

Please help out a fellow Californian. I live in Temecula, which has only two bike shops, both of which are TINY (although one is really nice). If I find the right bike for the right price, I'll drive anywhere north of the border and south of Santa Barbara - and that includes Santa Barbara itself!!!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Leg work*



alexedge said:


> OK, I'm looking for a Lemond steel/carbon spine bike (Buenos Aires, Zurich, Victoire, Maillot Jaune, etc). MUST BE 53cm! I'd prefer new simply because I want the lemond warranty, but used would work if anyone offers a good deal.
> 
> SO the reason I made this post was to ask EVERYONE to check their local Lemond dealer and see if they have ANY leftover spine bikes in 53cm. Model name or trim level doesn't matter to me, I just want the right size frame!!!!
> 
> ...


http://treksandiego.com/


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

JaeP said:


> http://treksandiego.com/


Actually, I was in there the other day buying some shoes, and I looked around - the only spine frames they have are the aluminum/carbon versions. I'm looking for the steel/carbon...


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

I saw several BAs and a Zurich at Jenson in Ontario a month or so ago. You should call them. 

I just sold my Zurich on ebay for well less than I wanted. Oh well.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

I was at the Jenson parking lot sale on Saturday and they had two BAs in 53 (both were WSD, I think, but I'm not sure) for $799. Call the Ontario store if you're interested.


----------

